# 25447 w/25310 or 25312



## SS62 (May 13, 2011)

Can someone tell me when *25312* would be utilized versus *25310*, when transferring tendon in 25447? 

The tendon was acquired via separate incision of the ulnar half of flexor carpi radialis used as "interposition graft" is this what constitutes 25312?  Thanks!!


----------

